# Hilfe  Wasser



## Frank68 (15. Aug. 2021)

Hallo nach meinem großen Wasser wechsel, ist heute morgen das Wasser milchig
Kann mir einer sagen wo dran das liegt?


----------



## Chelmon1 (15. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Franks,
das kommt entweder davon, dass Du was aufgewirbelt hast oder dass was ausfällt, also, dass etwas, das vorher im alten Teichwasser oder im Nachfüllwasser gelöst war, jetzt als fein verteilter Feststoff im Teich schwimmt. 
Eine andere Möglichkeit wären abgestorbene Mikroorganismen, die die rasche Veränderung des Wassers nicht überlebt haben.

Hier wäre hilfreich, die Wasserwerte vor dem großen Wasserwechsel und die Werte des zugeführten Wassers sowie die Werte nach dem Wasserwechsel zu haben.
Dann können dir die Chemiker sicher die Ursache nennen.

Sinnvolle Werte in diesem Zusammenhang:
Temperatur, KH, GH, pH-Wert, evtl. Gesamtsalzgehalt bzw. Leitfähigkeit.


----------



## Frank68 (15. Aug. 2021)

Ok Danke,
werde gleich nochmals die Wasser Werte nehmen


----------



## Teichmatze (15. Aug. 2021)

Hallo

Als ich im Frühjahr meinen Filter umgebaut habe, war das Wasser auch paar Tage milchig, ist aber wieder ohne Zugabe irgendwelcher Mittel klar geworden. Ursache hab ich auch nicht gefunden, die Wasserwerte bei mir sind immer ganz ok.
GH(6) KH(4) ist etwas tief, da ändere ich aber nichts dran, solange der PH bei 7,5 bleibt.
Wenn man erst anfängt da Mittelchen reinzuschleudern, fängt der Wahnsinn an.

Ich gebe jeden Sonntag Baobio in das Teichwasser.
Das löse ich Samstags in etwas Wasser auf, stelle das in die Sonne und dann kommt ein kleiner Sprudelstein mit Luft rein.

Ansonsten möchte ich die Mittel alle nicht verwenden.

Das Wasser ist bis in 145 Tiefe glasklar.
Minimal Fadenalgen bilden sich in einigen Bereichen.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Frank68 (15. Aug. 2021)

Nach Wasser wechsel 

Nitrit 0,00
Nitrat 0,00
KH 8
GH 8,5
PH 7,6
Leitwert 650

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 15. Aug. 2021

Vor Wasser Wechsel 

PH 7,5
KH 4
GH nicht gemessen 
Nitrite 0,0
Nitrate 0,0
Leitwert nicht gemessen


----------



## Knipser (15. Aug. 2021)

Frank68 schrieb:


> Nach Wasser wechsel
> 
> Nitrit 0,00
> Nitrat 0,00
> ...


Hallo Frank.
Wenn Pflanzen im Teich sind, sollte  schon Nitrat vorhanden sein 15-25mg/L - fischgiftig wirds ab 100mg/L. Nitrat entsteht durch Füttern oder man fügt es zu mit Dünger. Wasserwerte sind sonst in Ordnung Gruß, Willi


----------



## Frank68 (15. Aug. 2021)

Super Danke


----------



## troll20 (15. Aug. 2021)

Frank68 schrieb:


> Hallo nach meinem großen Wasser wechsel, ist heute morgen das Wasser milchig
> Kann mir einer sagen wo dran das liegt?


Ausfallender Kalk da sich das CO2 daraus löst.


----------



## Frank68 (15. Aug. 2021)

Aber wenn man die Pflanzen  im Teich Düngt, Düngt man doch gleichzeitig die Algen oder?

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 15. Aug. 2021



troll20 schrieb:


> Ausfallender Kalk da sich das CO2 daraus löst.


Ok geht das automatisch weg


----------



## troll20 (15. Aug. 2021)

Fällt halt aus und setzt sich irgendwo ab. Am besten im Filter


----------



## Frank68 (15. Aug. 2021)




----------



## samorai (15. Aug. 2021)

Wie groß war denn der Wasser Wechsel wenn sich der KH Wert verdoppelt? 
Lass es etwas weniger / langsamer angehen, dafür öfter. 

Siehst du ja das Wasser spielt verrückt. 
KH  oder GH hebt oder senkt man um einen Grad der Härte pro Tag an, nicht um viele.


----------



## Frank68 (15. Aug. 2021)

15000,00 von 16000,00 Liter 
Ich weiß das war zuviel aber der Teich wurde 10 Jahre nicht gereinigt, es lag zuviel Schlamm auf den Boden.
Und nach Algorem so viel Algen auf dem Boden, nun ist auch erstmal Schluss mit Wasser Veränderungen


----------



## samorai (15. Aug. 2021)

Und die Goldfische gleich mit raus?


----------



## Frank68 (15. Aug. 2021)

Ja Ca. 200 von 250 sind schon raus


----------



## Frank68 (16. Aug. 2021)

Heute Morgen sieht der Teich aus als wäre da Milch drin und nicht Wasser


----------



## TeichChaot (16. Aug. 2021)

Bei unserm Teich (erst knapp 4 Wochen alt) war am Anfang vom Sand sehr viel feiner Schwebstoff unterwegs. Sah genauso aus. Hat locker drei Tage gedauert bis es wieder klar wurde.
Nun hatten wir offensichtlich SchwebeAlgen und ziemlich grünes Wasser rund um den Nitrtripeak. Danach auch locker eine Woche bis man den Grund wieder sehen konnte.


----------



## Knipser (16. Aug. 2021)

Frank68 schrieb:


> Heute Morgen sieht der Teich aus als wäre da Milch drin und nicht Wasser


Hallo Frank.
Was hast Du denn da reingekippt? Normal ist was anderes. Willi


----------



## Frank68 (16. Aug. 2021)

Ich habe da nichts reingekippt 
Kann ich da TetraPond Crystal Water reinkippen um die bestandteile zu binden??


----------



## Knipser (16. Aug. 2021)

Frank68 schrieb:


> Ich habe da nichts reingekippt
> Kann ich da TetraPond Crystal Water reinkippen um die bestandteile zu binden??


Bei Deinen Wasserwerten von Gestern dürfte das nicht passieren. Tetra Pond kenne ich nicht - nur Söll Teichfit, ist aber nur zum Aufhärten der KH nebst GH Härte-Werte. Stelle aber erst mal fest, was das ist. Sonst gibt es nur 1 Wasserwechsel mit Teichfit. Könnten aber auch feine Micro Luftbläschen sein - sollten es diese sein, klärt sich das Wasser nach 1-2 Stunden wieder auf. Willi


----------



## Sonnengruesser (16. Aug. 2021)

Frank68 schrieb:


> 15000,00 von 16000,00 Liter
> Ich weiß das war zuviel aber der Teich wurde 10 Jahre nicht gereinigt, es lag zuviel Schlamm auf den Boden.


Du hast den Teich also gereinigt und dabei ein wenig Wasser drinnen gelassen? Waren die 1000l klar oder schmutzig? 
War die Folie nach der Reinigung auch komplett sauber, also wie neu?
Ich vermute du hast einfach Schmutz aufgewirbelt. Und nachdem der Teich quasi neu befüllt ist, ist das Problem in ein paar Tagen weg - dann ist er grün statt weiß. 
Ich würde erst mal abwarten und beobachten. Blinder Aktionismus am 2. Tag bringt nix.


----------



## Frank68 (16. Aug. 2021)

Da habe ich ja langsamm angst das mir die Kois sterben,
Erst Algorem, dann hammer Wasserwchsel dann habe ich einmal TetraPond Crystal Water reingegeben und nun sieht es so aus 

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 16. Aug. 2021



Sonnengruesser schrieb:


> Du hast den Teich also gereinigt und dabei ein wenig Wasser drinnen gelassen? Waren die 1000l klar oder schmutzig?
> War die Folie nach der Reinigung auch komplett sauber, also wie neu?
> Ich vermute du hast einfach Schmutz aufgewirbelt. Und nachdem der Teich quasi neu befüllt ist, ist das Problem in ein paar Tagen weg - dann ist er grün statt weiß.
> Ich würde erst mal abwarten und beobachten. Blinder Aktionismus am 2. Tag bringt nix.


Ok Danke, 
dann warte ich erstmal ab, nein es war noch schlamm auf den Boden, man soll ja nicht alles rausnehmen, die Folie habe ich so gut es geht saubergemacht (nach 10 Jahren )


----------



## Frank68 (16. Aug. 2021)




----------



## Knipser (16. Aug. 2021)

Frank68 schrieb:


>


An Deinen Seerosenblättern sieht man auch, dass das Wasser nicht in Ordnung ist, rätselhaft.  Willi

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 16. Aug. 2021

Hallo Frank.
Wahrscheinlich wirst Du um einen Neuaufbau nicht herum kommen. Willi


----------



## Frank68 (16. Aug. 2021)

Ich warte erstmal die Fische fühlen Sie offensichtlich wohl fressen und schwimmen.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 16. Aug. 2021



Knipser schrieb:


> An Deinen Seerosenblättern sieht man auch, dass das Wasser nicht in Ordnung ist, rätselhaft.  Willi
> 
> Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 16. Aug. 2021
> 
> ...


Die Seerosen konnten das nicht gut ab, den Wasser Wechsel, war anscheinend zu wenig Wasser übergeblieben


----------



## troll20 (16. Aug. 2021)

Frank68 schrieb:


> nein es war noch schlamm auf den Boden,


Das wird dein Problem sein und nicht die Kalkausfällung wie erst vermutet von mir.
Du hast anscheinend eine schöne Bakterienblüte im Teich.
Dazu kommt:



Frank68 schrieb:


> die Folie habe ich so gut es geht saubergemacht


Warum? Der Biofilm ist die Lebensversicherung für den Teich und alles was darin lebt.



Frank68 schrieb:


> die Fische fühlen Sie offensichtlich wohl fressen und schwimmen


Bitte erst einmal nicht Füttern, sonst werden deine Probleme eher schlimmer.



Frank68 schrieb:


> Die Seerosen konnten das nicht gut ab, den Wasser Wechsel, war anscheinend zu


Das trägt auch zur Milchigen- Eintrübung bei.
Seerosenwurzeln wollen weiter die Pflanze versorgen und Pumpen auch solch Milchiges Zeugs Richtung Blätter. Diese haben jedoch jetzt so gelitten das sie das nicht mehr benötigen. Also geht der Dreck ins Wasser.
Auch hier bedeutet dass hinsetzen, das beste hoffen und einfach mal 2 Wochen nichts machen außer   trinken.
Blinder Aktionismus mit irgend welchen Mittelchen hat der Natur noch nie geholfen.


----------



## Frank68 (16. Aug. 2021)

Super Danke  
ich werde dann weniger füttern und abwarten.


----------



## Knipser (16. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Frank.
Mein Rat, ich weis es schmerzt, Wasser+Kois raus, Wasser neu rein mit 2,5kg Söll Koi-Stabil. Koi-Stabil ist ähnlich wie Teichfit nur noch zusätzlich mit Spurenelementen. Die anfängliche Trübung ist nach ein paar Stunden vorbei. Kois kannst Du sofort wieder einsetzen. Danach ist das Wasser Kristall klar - alle Schwermetalle sind sofort gebunden. Sollte sich danach eine Algenblüte eistellen, UV-C Lampe einschalten - aber nicht zu Früh. Noch haben wir Sommer, je später wird es schwieriger. Ich gehe davon aus, dass Du 60€ + Wasserkosten übrig hast - alles Andere sind nur Spekulationen und hilft kaum. Gruß, Willi


----------



## Frank68 (16. Aug. 2021)

Ok aber wie bekomme ich die 5 Kois a’ 25 cm. Bei 16000 Liter raus. Der Teich ist 5,50 x breit 6,00m lang
Kann ich nicht Söll Premium Koi Stabil jetzt im laufenden Teich einbringen.


----------



## Knipser (16. Aug. 2021)

Frank68 schrieb:


> Ok aber wie bekomme ich die 5 Kois a’ 25 cm. Bei 16000 Liter raus. Der Teich ist 5,50 x breit 6,00m lang


Wasserspiegel  runter und dann keschern. Willi


----------



## troll20 (16. Aug. 2021)

Hört doch mal auf. Wie sollen denn sich die Wasserwerte stabilisieren oder die Koi zur Ruhe kommen.
Gib deinem Teich Zeit wieder eine neue Biologie aufzubauen.


----------



## Frank68 (16. Aug. 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Wasserspiegel  runter und dann keschern. Willi


Kann ich Söll Koi-Stabil nicht jetzt so einfach einbringen Wasser ist doch erst 5 Tage Alt


----------



## Knipser (16. Aug. 2021)

Frank68 schrieb:


> Kann ich Söll Koi-Stabil nicht jetzt so einfach einbringen Wasser ist doch erst 5 Tage Alt


Das was Du bis jetzt ins Wasser eingebracht hast, muss raus. Ich würde da nicht so lange rum hampeln. Willi


----------



## Frank68 (16. Aug. 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Hört doch mal auf. Wie sollen denn sich die Wasserwerte stabilisieren oder die Koi zur Ruhe kommen.
> Gib deinem Teich Zeit wieder eine neue Biologie aufzubauen.


Ich werde erstmal warten

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 16. Aug. 2021



Knipser schrieb:


> Das was Du bis jetzt ins Wasser eingebracht hast, muss raus. Ich würde da nicht so lange rum hampeln. Willi


Im neuen Wasser ist nur TetraPond Crystal Water


----------



## Knipser (16. Aug. 2021)

Frank68 schrieb:


> Ich werde erstmal warten
> 
> Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 16. Aug. 2021
> 
> ...


Na gut, warte nicht zu lange, der Herbst naht. Willi


----------



## Frank68 (17. Aug. 2021)

Wasser ist nicht mehr milchig


----------



## Knipser (18. Aug. 2021)

Frank68 schrieb:


> Wasser ist nicht mehr milchig


Frank, hast Du festgestellt, was das war? Gruß,  Willi


----------



## Frank68 (18. Aug. 2021)

Nein leider nicht, war auf einmal weg.


----------



## Knipser (18. Aug. 2021)

Frank68 schrieb:


> Nein leider nicht, war auf einmal weg.


Dann waren es feine Micro-Luftbläschen, die manchmal im Leitungswasser vorkommen - absolut unschädlich. Willi


----------



## Frank68 (19. Aug. 2021)

Jetzt ist das Wasser wieder grün  statt milchig.


----------



## Knipser (19. Aug. 2021)

Frank68 schrieb:


> Jetzt ist das Wasser wieder grün  statt milchig.


Ich glaub es nicht, von einem zum anderen Tag? Schmeiß die UV-C Lampe an und warte, es ist ja schon alles geschrieben worden was Du machen kannst. Scheinbar ignorierst Du alles. Willi


----------



## Frank68 (19. Aug. 2021)

Ja Danke


----------



## Knipser (19. Aug. 2021)

Frank68 schrieb:


> Ja Danke


Ist nicht böse gemeint. Willi


----------



## samorai (19. Aug. 2021)

Hallo!



Frank68 schrieb:


> Jetzt ist das Wasser wieder grün  statt milchig.


Jetzt las es so wie es ist.
"Neustart", wurde dir vorausgesagt.

Der Teich baut gar nicht seine eigenen Bakterien auf.
Mit dem ständigen Zwang das Wasser klar zu bekommen davon gehe mal ab. Mach einfach routiniert jede Woche ein 10 %gen Wassertausch.
Aus dem Filter absaugen und im Teich wieder auffüllen.
Diese Mittel wie 'Christal Water' funktionieren mit schnell lebenden Bakterien, die wiederum auch schnell sterben, in dieser Zeit bekommen die Teich eigenen Bakterien keine Nahrung und veroeden oder sterben ab.
Gibt es eine Teich oder Filter Belüftung die rund um die Uhr läuft?

Mach die UVC erstmal nur Nachts an, denn erstens vermehren sich die Algen nicht bei Dunkelheit und zweitens, jede tote Alge setzt ihr gespeichertes Phosphat wieder frei und dadurch entsteht eine neue Düngung im Teich, die wiederum neue Algen wachsen lässt. 
Jetzt wirst du sicher denken, ja der eine schreibt so und der andere so. 
Probiere einfach beide Sachen zum Thema UVC aus. 

Zum Thema aufduengen : 1gr Zucker auf 1000l Teich Wasser, in einer Gießkanne angerührt und gut verteilt im Teich, das hilft deinen Pflanzen. 
Jede Woche nach dem TWW.


----------



## Frank68 (20. Aug. 2021)

Ich habe keine UVC Lampe die töten auch gute Bakterien  
Ich habe mir gestern ein Filter Beutel 25µm - Strumpf Nadelfilz Feinstfiltration Teich Koi Den habe ich vor dem Wasser  Einlauf gehängt.


----------



## samorai (20. Aug. 2021)

Frank68 schrieb:


> ch habe mir gestern ein Filter Beutel 25µm - Strumpf Nadelfilz Feinstfiltration Teich Koi Den habe ich vor dem Wasser Einlauf gehängt.


Aha, auch gut.


----------



## Frank68 (20. Aug. 2021)

3-mal Sauerstoff 2 im Teich und einen im Filter reicht das?

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 20. Aug. 2021

Kann man eigentlich auch zuviel Sauerstoff im Teich haben?


----------



## samorai (20. Aug. 2021)

Frank68 schrieb:


> 3-mal Sauerstoff 2 im Teich und einen im Filter reicht das?


Hmm, schwere Frage, eine Messung bringt mehr Aufschluss.
Aber das ist schon mal gut.

Sind deine Filter offen?
Falls ja, bitte abdunkeln.
Mach doch mal ein Gesamtbild vom Filter!
Eventuell ist da der Schwachpunkt zu erkennen.
Erklärung :
Gibt es im Filter Licht- Einfall bilden sich im Filter Algen, die sind nicht erwünscht, nur im Pflanzen Filter.
Der Filter und die Medien sollte von bräunlicher Farbe sein.
Foto Nr drei sieht nach Algen  aus oder die Lichtreflektion macht das.
Am besten Abends wenn die Sonne weg ist oder einen Regenschirm zur Hilfe nehmen, dann wird das Foto für den Betrachter auch besser.
Kann man auch mal die ganze Filter Anlage sehen?
Draufsicht + Makro!

ZB so  
und so


----------



## Frank68 (20. Aug. 2021)

Hier der Filter

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 20. Aug. 2021

Abgedeckt


----------



## Frank68 (21. Aug. 2021)

So wie das aussieht bekomme ich die letzten 35 Goldfische nicht mit der __ Senke raus, haben die sich wohl gemerkt hat einer eine Idee? Wie ich die sonst raus bekomme, selbst beim großen Wasser wechsel haben die sich unter der großen Seerose versteckt


----------



## Knipser (21. Aug. 2021)

Frank68 schrieb:


> So wie das aussieht bekomme ich die letzten 35 Goldfische nicht mit der __ Senke raus, haben die sich wohl gemerkt hat einer eine Idee? Wie ich die sonst raus bekomme, selbst beim großen Wasser wechsel haben die sich unter der großen Seerose versteckt


Reuse mit Brötchen und Geduld , aber dann wenig füttern . Gruß, Willi


----------



## Frank68 (21. Aug. 2021)

Kannst du mir ein Foto hochladen mit der richtigen Reuse Willi

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 21. Aug. 2021

Aber falls ich die nicht so schnell raus bekomme, 35 Goldfische und 7 Kois, auf 16000 Liter währe das noch zu viel?

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 21. Aug. 2021

Die habe ich nun grade auf eBay gekauft
60 cm lang mit Futter fach 
Lineaeffe Reuse Köderfischreuse rund Fisch __ Aal Köderfisch Köderreuse Aalreuse


----------



## Knipser (21. Aug. 2021)

Frank68 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir ein Foto hochladen mit der richtigen Reuse Willi
> 
> Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 21. Aug. 2021
> 
> ...


Frank, hier das gewünschte Foto, (60x30cm)  gibts in allen Größen.
Den besten Erfolg hatte ich bei 8-12° Wassertemperatur, wenn schon wenig gefüttert wurde. Gruß, Willi
Den Bestand kannste so lassen, aber Obergrenze ist erreicht - Luftsprudeln ist angesagt   (110x50cm)


----------



## Frank68 (21. Aug. 2021)

Habe 3 luftsprudler im Einsatz und sind sehr groß


----------



## troll20 (21. Aug. 2021)

Frank68 schrieb:


> Habe 3 luftsprudler im Einsatz und sind sehr groß


Und was sagt dein PH Wert dazu?


----------



## Knipser (21. Aug. 2021)

Frank68 schrieb:


> Habe 3 luftsprudler im Einsatz und sind sehr groß


Machste richtig, Top.


----------



## Frank68 (21. Aug. 2021)

Danke


----------



## Frank68 (21. Aug. 2021)

Benutzt ihr Futterringe?


----------



## Knipser (21. Aug. 2021)

Frank68 schrieb:


> Danke


Frank, habe beim Reusen noch eines vergessen, ziehe die Reuse nicht zu oft raus - 1x am Tag reicht, sonst werden die Biester scheu. Gruß, Willi

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 21. Aug. 2021



Frank68 schrieb:


> Benutzt ihr Futterringe?


Ich nicht. Willi


----------



## Frank68 (21. Aug. 2021)

Schadet das nicht den Kois wenn die in der Reuse schwimmen Schuppen und so?

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 21. Aug. 2021

Ich denke ich werde die mal bis nächstes Jahr in ruhe lassen


----------



## Frank68 (21. Aug. 2021)

Frosch huckepack


----------

